#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  IHRDC - Video Library for Exploration & Production Specialists

## Dmitriy

Hi!


I'm looking for this courses:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

If anyone can help me, please let me know.

Thanks in advance.See More: IHRDC - Video Library for Exploration & Production Specialists

----------


## ali12

I need them too
ali_arzani@yahoo.com

----------


## adarshjaiswal

I need this too.
 Thanks in advance.

----------


## masrourmalik

i need this too

----------


## Dmitriy

Maybe exist another sorts of ebooks, video, any kinds of media written desirable written in simple english languague (Russian better) - anything what can help to junior geophysicist to understand seismic acquisition 2D/3D, basics of seismic processing 2D/3D, interpretation 2D/3D/Logging data.

Many thanks in advance!

----------


## NGUYETMINHPT

I need them too. If possible, please share with me at ptnguyetminh@gmail.com

----------


## promax.landmark

Hello guys
I have some old videos but I am searching manuals.
promax.landmark@yahoo.com

----------


## Geopad

please post those videos u have

----------


## mesozoic

great video!

----------


## oluokun

PLEASE I NEED THOSE VIDEOS TOO
oteslas@yahoo.com

----------


## ahmadz86

i have 13 parts of Video Products - Video Library for Exploration & Production Specialists and the size of these all 13 videos is 5.60GB but i don't know how to upload them.
if somebody want them just tell me how can i upload they videos .
thank you to sending me email : ahmad_z86@yahoo.com

----------


## sigit

> i have 13 parts of Video Products - Video Library for Exploration & Production Specialists and the size of these all 13 videos is 5.60GB but i don't know how to upload them.
> if somebody want them just tell me how can i upload they videos .
> thank you to sending me email : ahmad_z86@yahoo.com



just convert the video into smaller file size, maybe into .FLV 
from the original 5 gigs could compresssed into half of it/smaller
if necessary use winRAR to gather all file and split into each file maybe just say 100 Mb 
then uploaded into mediafire.com , its freee no need premium 
thanks bro.....

----------


## sigit

> i have 13 parts of Video Products - Video Library for Exploration & Production Specialists and the size of these all 13 videos is 5.60GB but i don't know how to upload them.
> if somebody want them just tell me how can i upload they videos .
> thank you to sending me email : ahmad_z86@yahoo.com



just convert the video into smaller file size, maybe into .FLV 
from the original 5 gigs could compresssed into half of it/smaller
if necessary use winRAR to gather all file and split into each file maybe just say 100 Mb 
then uploaded into mediafire.com , its freee no need premium 


thanks bro.....

 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool: See More: IHRDC - Video Library for Exploration & Production Specialists

----------


## oluokun

please, once you upload the videos, let us know
thanks

----------


## oluokun

thanks a lot
But i could not be able to download it. please,  if you can upload it using 4shared.
thanks again brother

----------


## kabeh

Please share the link to me as well.

Thank you.

----------


## shmssdqi

please share the link to me.
shmssdqi@gmail.com

----------


## paolomaldini

Share

----------


## ulter3@yahoo.com

PLEASE I NEED THOSE VIDEOS TOO
skalam71@hotmail.com

thaks

----------


## pggeology

Please share those videos for me phuocgiageology@gmail.com.
Many thanks

----------


## paolomaldini

Please

----------


## SEUNCAROLINE

pls share...

----------


## tabassum

Please I need them too, ccoollest@gmail.com

Thanks,
Tabassum

----------


## ilnur

Please I need  too, ilnur1982@mail.ru

Thanks

----------


## zhuhuan

Please I need too , jonas19821001@yahoo.com



ThanksSee More: IHRDC - Video Library for Exploration & Production Specialists

----------


## ccozoby1

Please I need too, ccozob@hotmail.com

----------


## suhaszanje

send me too
zanje.suhas@gmail.com

----------


## bayan

Please send me also thanks in advance homs20002000@yahoo.com

----------


## sherlee

AoA, 
Please send me as well, I am really greatfull for your sharing, my email is 
khanwaqarali@gmail.com

Thanks a lot

----------


## ma_85e

Please send me as well, Thank you in advance, my email is 
hadi8551003@gmail.com

Thanks a lot

----------


## photocone

Please send to me as well: photocone@yahoo.com

Thanks so much
Photis

----------


## abdada

Even Me I need them ... it is urgent

----------


## abdou2403

Dear all;

People are waitting for IHRDC courses - Video Library for Exploration & Production Specialists
why nobody want to share? it is the forum aim, isn't it? It is for educational use.
members having them, would you please share.

----------


## abdou2403

Dear all;

People are waitting for IHRDC courses - Video Library for Exploration & Production Specialists
why nobody want to share? it is the forum aim, isn't it? It is for educational use.
members having them, would you please share.

----------


## ginozky

please upload it is easy upload whatever file in mediafire only you have goodwill to do nothing else

----------


## jrtn

who can share IHRDC - Video Library?
regards

----------


## ma_85e

if anybody has these videos, plz share them.
my email address is hadi8551003@gmail.com
thanks a lot


maybe its useful to use *******. so you dont have to upload themSee More: IHRDC - Video Library for Exploration & Production Specialists

----------


## johndoe83

I have  quite a few of these videos. Some can be found online now. I have several gigs worth as well. I'd like the Geophysics ones if they still have them.

----------


## Gitta

johndoe83,

Please upload to either 4shared or mediafire and post the links.

Thanks in advance.

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

johndoe83,

Please upload to either 4shared or mediafire and post the links.

Thanks in advance.

Gitta

----------


## yaqami

Please share those videos for me too kamran.gurbanov777@gmail.com.
Many thanks

----------


## yaqami

*Please share those videos for me too kamran.gurbanov777@gmail.com.
Many thanks* :Drunk:  :Friendly Wink:  :Friendly Wink:

----------

